# Jonsered



## DMX_512 (May 2, 2009)

I noticed that in the thread started by Thinkxingu (sp) ( Which Saw: Stihl / Husqvarna / Jonsered / Echo) that no one really recommended Jonsered. Have there been bad experiences with Jonsered by members? I understand that a saw from Stihl / Jonsered / Husky will be a quality saw and that the service experience is equally important. Just curious as why no one suggested Jonsered. Or do most consider Jonsered and Husky to be basically the same?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## smokinj (May 2, 2009)

DMX_512 said:
			
		

> I noticed that in the thread started by Thinkxingu (sp) ( Which Saw: Stihl / Husqvarna / Jonsered / Echo) that no one really recommended Jonsered. Have there been bad experiences with Jonsered by members? I understand that a saw from Stihl / Jonsered / Husky will be a quality saw and that the service experience is equally important. Just curious as why no one suggested Jonsered. Or do most consider Jonsered and Husky to be basically the same?
> 
> Thanks
> Ben


I have never even seen a jonsered in person, no dealer around me at all.I think there are the same as the john deere saws but I could be wrong on that


----------



## taxidermist (May 2, 2009)

I have 4 jonsered 2171 and they are great. They are made by Husqvarna


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 3, 2009)

I saw one on Craigslist once.   I don't think they have the market share that the others do.  I've only heard good things about them.

Matt


----------



## North of 60 (May 3, 2009)

Theres nothing the matter with a Jonsered/Husky. I have one of their commercial brush cutters. It keeps on ticking.


----------



## DMX_512 (May 3, 2009)

I figured that perhaps they dont have the market share / name recognition that Stihl or Husky have ( even though Jonsered / Husky share the same factory). I really like the staff at local hardware store. They are good honest guys and I want to buy a Jonsered from them. Just thought I would inquire about the lack of discussion concerning Jonsered saws.

Thanks


----------



## Gooserider (May 4, 2009)

Jonsered = Husky, for all cases of saw brand discussion s/Husky/Jonsered and you'll be in the right general area...

Gooserider


----------



## KarlP (May 4, 2009)

DMX_512 said:
			
		

> I noticed that in the thread started by Thinkxingu (sp) ( Which Saw: Stihl / Husqvarna / Jonsered / Echo) that no one really recommended Jonsered.



They are Husky's with the handlebar bent perpendicular to the bar and a nicer color pigment added to the plastic.  I personally prefer the angled front handle and larger dealer network of the Husqvarna.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 4, 2009)

Our 2152 has been flawless.  The 2054, 2171 and 2095 in the family have been flawless as well.


----------



## Arlo (May 5, 2009)

the stadnard and the turbo.


I thought they were Echo Products?


----------



## KarlP (May 5, 2009)

Arlo said:
			
		

> I thought they were Echo Products?



Nope - 
Echo = Japanese
Efco = Italian
Jonsered / Husqvarna = Swedish 

Other than color and handlebar, the Jonsered 2171 is the same as the Husqvarna 372xp.  I'm not surprised SolarandWood's 2152 has been flawless.  I'd say the same about my nearly identical Husqvarna 353.  

Jred 2150 = Husky 350
Jred 2156 = Husky 357xp
Jred 2159 = Husky 359
Jred 2165 = Husky 365
Jred 2186 = Husky 385xp


----------



## Arlo (May 5, 2009)

^^ Learn something new everyday on these here forums.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 5, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> DMX_512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, sorta.

A buddy of mine has one and I've used it and it's a good saw, but I've never seen another one and I know of no dealers within an hour of me.


----------



## 04RevX (May 9, 2009)

I've got a couple of them...damn good saws.  They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (May 21, 2009)

I have a 15 year old Classic 535 Jonsered. Very good saw. I think Jonsered's U.S. distribution network is microscopic, which is why they're not seen very often.


----------



## Tree farmer (May 21, 2009)

The question always comes up "which saw should I buy"?  Johnsered has been around a long time like the others mentioned and is a good saw my dad had two over the past 30 years and both ran and cut well.  It really comes down to your local availability for parts and service should you need it.  If you didn't have a dealer within 100 miles I would think twice about any brand.  This has been pointed out many times in the past and should factor in your purchase decision.    If you have a good dealer and service nearby stick with what they carry.


----------



## DMX_512 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input.
I have since bought a Home Despot Makita DCS 6401 ( Dolmar 6400) from their rental department.
At some point I will convert it to a Dolmar 7900 with the piston and jug kit.

Again Thanks
Ben


----------



## mbokie5 (May 21, 2009)

I had the brief privilege of working for a log house builder for 7 weeks.

He had Jonsered and Husqy saws that looked identical except for the color.

I asked what the difference was and he said the name on the saw.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (May 21, 2009)

Do Husky dealers service Jonsereds? I didn't think they did.


----------



## Gooserider (May 21, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> Do Husky dealers service Jonsereds? I didn't think they did.



Don't know, but imagine it would depend on the dealer...  Since J essentially equals H under the covers, I can't see any reason why they wouldn't be ABLE to (for that matter, there isn't anything that secret or unique about any brand's internals, so as long as they can get parts, any decent shop should be able to work on any saw...)  Whether or not they will probably depends on how much business advantage they see in doing so...  Note that warrantee service might be an exception, as J might require that only be done at an "authorized dealer"...  However as I understand it, there isn't all that much frequent need for warrantee service...

Gooserider


----------



## corcorancmc (May 22, 2009)

I have a 2094 and a 2054 and after several hundred cords never had a problem.  Best saws I've ever had


----------



## Wildo (Sep 1, 2012)

note the fact that you cant get jonsered at homo depot. Authorized dealers only. You get what you pay for.   and then some...


----------

